# 5hp Tecumseh ignition problem



## ruppjones (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey guys I'm at my witts end on my mini bike engine. I have a RUPP mini bike with a 5hp engine that will not spark. I'm not sure which engine it is but from what I have gathered its an older engine and I'm pretty sure its an HS series engine. It has run fine for 2 years but recently began gas fouling plugs very quickly. I have tuned and replaced the carb but that had little effect on it. It started idling but would never take gas after you twisted the throttle. I went to replace the points and condenser, pulled the flywheel and a magnet had come loose. So I glued it back in with good epoxy in the exact location.I also cleaned up the metal that the magnets pass over. Installed new points and condenser made sure everything was gaped properly and had a friend who has done these repairs numerous times in the past. We put it back together it cranked and ran for about 30 and died. During those 30 seconds it had a rough idle and would not take fuel. After that it had no spark at the plug at all and the magnet was still on the flywheel did not move. I have no idea where to start looking next!!! My thoughts were lean toward a faulty coil but I have been told they rarely go out. But with my luck it stands a good chance of being bad. Any hints or tips would be great thanks for having me on your discussion board and I look forward to hearing from you guys, thanks AL.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Since you just replaced the points and cond. I would recheck and make sure wires were routed correctly and are not rubbing the flywheel.check point gap and test continuity through points. Make sure coil has good ground.


----------



## ruppjones (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok followed your instructions and still no spark.I going to replace the spark plug wire just to double check things before I shell out the cash for a coil. Any more suggestions.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Coils rarely fail, you may be able to get it tested at a small engine shop. I used to have a coil tester, but since I rarely run across engines with points I no longer have one. 

There is a good trouble shooting guide in the service manual, there are links in the sticky thread to them where you can download them. Make sure the the timing cam is not in upside down if yours is removable.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a link to a guide for checking the points and condenser ignition. Have a good one. Geo

http://assets.fluke.com/appnotes/electricalpower/B0271b_u.pdf


----------

